# Portimao Retail Park burned down



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Really sad to hear that Portimao retail park burned to the ground early this morning with the loss of 400 jobs. We used it frequently. Glad there was no loss of life but very sad for the Algarve. 
Major Algarve shopping centre burns down - The Portugal News


----------

